

Ask HN: Do you want an api to generate file preview images? - flexterra

I'm trying to come up with an idea for a hackathon (hackpr.eventbrite.com) and thought it might be cool to make a service that could generate a thumbnails of <i>any kind of file</i>.<p>You send the url of a file and the service will give you the url of an image preview of the contents of that file.<p>I have an idea on how to do it but was wondering if you guys were interested in using something like that. What is the point of building something nobody wants to use.
======
sheraz
If by preview you mean how OSX has is popup preview? Whenever I hit spacebar
on a file it pops up a big window where I preview it's contents. If you have
the right apps installed it works for presentations, excel sheets, and videos.

Would this product replicate that functionality for web?

------
oftenwrong
_Any_ kind of file?

------
nateabele
Sooo.... MS Office?

